# Craftsman GT6000



## aardods (Jun 12, 2009)

I just want to introduce myself. I live in Utah, live on a 1/2 acre and love to garden. I recently bought a craftsman GT6000 with a rear tiller, which will make life a lot easier if I knew how to mount the tiller to the back of the tractor. This is the belt driven tiller model 917.252462. I am don't have the owners manual, nor can I find one. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CassiKaehn (Jun 29, 2012)

*Gt6000*

The owner's manual can be found here: 
http://c.shld.net/assets/own/spin_prod_675234901.pdf


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..aardods..


----------

